# Led como piloto del electro ventilador



## Sairus (Mar 13, 2010)

Hola gentes como veo que hay muchos topics con el tema de los led me los recorri a todos y no encontré en autotrónica algo parecido.
Bien mi electrónica es muy básica y quería que me ayuden con el cálculo de la resistencia para este led (antes que lo convierta en un pochoclo rojo).
Bien lo que quiero hacer es poner un led que se encienda cuando se enciende el electroventilador como testigo de que el electro funciona. Ahora bien no se cuanta corriente consume el electro pero creo que tiene que ser menor a 30 amp dado que el fusible es de 30 amp. osea que mas de 30 amp como mucho no ha de tener y si lo tuviera se quemaría el fusible.
El coche es un Senda diesel, con batería de 12 v entonces

V = I*R                  (12 - 1,2)/ 20mA = 540 ohm o  
P = V * I                 12 * 20mA        =  0.240 1W???

por lo tanto mi duda es está bien calculado y sobre todo la potencia disipada por la resistencia esta bien ???   
Agradezco de antemano las respuestas.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 13, 2010)

Hola.

Usa 560 ohmios, 0.5W (1W mejor).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Sairus (Mar 14, 2010)

Gracias elaficionado por tu pronta respuesta.
El led y la resistencia estarían en serie con el electroventilador, esto afectaría la potencia disipada por la resistencia???


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola.

No, el LED y la resistenicia está en serie entre sí, pero no con el electroventilador.

Debes conectar el LED y la resistencia, en paralelo con electroventilador.

Si conectas todos en serie, o no funciona el ventilador o revienta le LED y la resistencia.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 14, 2010)

NO, como se nota que no estudiaste mucho el tema, va en paralelo.Lo pones en serie y no anda mas el electro!!


----------



## Sairus (Mar 15, 2010)

frenando, hacía falta el comentario si estudie o no el tema???? yo ya dije que mi electrónica es muy básica...
Y ahora ElAficionado la idea es que se prenda el led si y solo si el ventilador esta girando, si lo pongo en paralelo me puede dar un falso positivo dado que, el led puede encender y el electro no. Lo que necesito saber desde el panel de control es si el motor funciona.
Con un led en paralelo controlo si el sensor de temperatura da la orden de encender y con el led en serie me diría que el electro esta girando.
Ose que cuando ambos leds estan encendidos puedo confiar que el sistema de enfriamiento funciona adecuadamente.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 15, 2010)

Bueno che no fue con animos de ofender 

"si lo pongo en paralelo me puede dar un falso positivo dado que, el led puede encender y el electro no"
El led y la resistencia TIENEN que ir en paralelo, no vas a tener problemas de encendidos falsos... en serie te comentaba que no va porque sino nunca va a prender el electro y vas a tener problemas...


----------



## Sairus (Mar 15, 2010)

Pede ser que la mayoría de las veces no tenga falsas lecturas, pero si por alguna razón el electro no gira, tendría el led encendido, y creería que el electro funciona; y con los diesel no podes darte el lujo que el electro no encienda porque en cuestion de uno o dos minutos se te quema la junta, y en poco mas se te dobla la tapa de cilindros.
Hay alguna otra forma de hacer un piloto para que cante si el electro gira???


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 15, 2010)

"porque en cuestion de uno o dos minutos se te quema la junta, y en poco mas se te dobla la tapa de cilindros"
Si si, aunque el electro no te asegura nada, a mi se me salio un tapon que esta en la parte baja del motor (Berlingo) y como perdio el agua el sensor de temperatura no indico nada... si lo que queres es proteccion contra sobretemperatura lo mejor seria usar una sonda para medir la temperatura "del metal" por decirlo de alguna manera...
Lo del led fue un mal entendido, pense que querias ver cuando estaba alimentado el motor...
En fin, si lo que queres es detectar el giro del motor podrias usar un sensor magnetico acoplado al eje...


----------



## Sairus (Mar 15, 2010)

A ver al eje no puedo llegar bien, pero podría pegar un pequeño iman neodimio al cilindro que sostiene las paletas; y tendría que usar un reed switch??? o hay otra cosa??
y despues necesitaria un circuito sensor de cambios  de estado o sea mientras haya cambio de estado el led queda encendido si queda en 0 o en 1 osea iman lejos del sensor o iman sobre el sensor no encienda el led.
Gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 15, 2010)

Tenes varia alternativas, pero las mas sencillas son:
-El rele reed y un iman.
-Un sensor optico como puede ser el cny70. Pero es mas confiable el iman por el hecho de que si el optico se te ensucia con barro o algo no va a funcionar de manera confiable.
-Una resistencia shunt.
-Un sensor de corriente tipo pinza amperometrica.

Lo mas  aconsejable es el iman y el reed... que no hace falta que sea en el eje, si te parece avisame y veo que se me ocurre para el tema de la señal, saludos!


----------



## Sairus (Mar 15, 2010)

Dale... no hay nada en internet??? asi no tenes que pensar.
Me lo imagino como un el reed y el iman hacen como de clock y despues con un par de compuertas lograr la detecion del cambio de estado dentro de un tiempo corto.
O tipo tacometro sin la necesidad de mostrar digitos solo mostrar que gira a la velocidad requerida
La otra que me pareció buena seria la detección de corriente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2010)

Un reed no funciona a esa velocidad DEFINITIVAMENTE


----------



## Sairus (Mar 15, 2010)

Un sensor de proximidad???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2010)

Podés usar un sensor de efecto Hall que es exteriormente parecido a un pequeño transistor, los podés sacar de los motores de disketeras y lo Googleas .

(No uses Mentoliptus  )


----------



## Sairus (Mar 16, 2010)

Perdoname mi ignorancia pero a que te referis con googlealo???
Me podés tirar un circuito que maneje la señal del Transistor de efecto hall y  exite un led ???
Y como sé cuál de ellos es???
Y que tengo que poner un imán o una chapita pa que detecte el movimiento???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2010)

Sairus dijo:


> Perdoname mi ignorancia pero a que te referis con googlealo???
> Me podés tirar un circuito que maneje la señal del Transistor de efecto hall y exite un led ???
> Y como sé cuál de ellos es???
> Y que tengo que poner un imán o una chapita pa que detecte el movimiento???


 
Diccionario de la real academia de los adictos a la electrónica - googlear : acción de buscar e informarse en google .

Iría un pequeño imán.

A ver , aqui no solemos aprobar la ley del mínimo esfuerzo, buscá en google "sensores Hall" , destripa una disketera y fijate los (creo que son tres) sensores que casi rozan la parte giratoria, fijate como se llaman , buscalos en Google.

Empezá con algo y te ayudamos con el resto .

Saludos !


----------



## Sairus (Mar 16, 2010)

Mirá yo sé lo que es googlear pero, dentro del contexto de este foro podría tener algun significado extra.
No participo de la ley del mínimo esfuerzo buscaré y destriparé lo que sea necesario, pero dado que se poco del tema quería ver si alguien tenía hecho algo parecido o que me diga  mira tenes que usar este circuito que detecta las señales del Hall y así lo alimentas; porque yo no se que modulos tengo que buscar.
Solo soy técnico en sistemas, y se armar dispositivos electrónicos pero viendo el circuito.
No sé proyectar y apenas aplicar la ley de Ohm y Kirchoff.
Pero a algunos se les escapa la sobervia mas o menos.
Necesito ayuda para que no se me queme el motor, no gente que me refriegue por la cara sus conocimientos esotéricos de electrónica.
Alguien como elaficionado que APORTO Y EN NINGUN MOMENTO ME DISCRIMINO DE NINGUNA FORMA.
ASI QUE A LOS QUE QUIERAN AYUDARME POSTEEN  Y LOS QUE SIENTAN QUE ESTAN VELANDO CONOCIMIENTOS SECRETOS, O TENGAN BAJA LA AUTOESTIMA SE GUARDEN SUS COMENTARIOS Y VALIOSOS CONOCIMIENTOS. 
MUCHAS GRACIAS A LOS QUE SE OFRECIERON DE CORAZON Y CON SENCILLEZ


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 16, 2010)

O de un cooler de pc  seguro que el reed no funciona?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> O de un cooler de pc  seguro que el reed no funciona?


 
*Fernandoae*, los reed's son dos contactos mecánicos y magnéticos encerrados en una ampollita al vacío, tienen inercia, eso hace que solo funcionen hasta una cierta frecuencia (baja), y además tienen fatiga de material, lo cual no los hace eternos.

Servirían para una cinta trotadora por ejemplo  ! Fijate en algún data debe figurar la velocidad de apertura y cierre (hay que sumarlas) . . . F=1/T.
Y también figura el par de millones de operaciones que pueden brindar antes de kaput. Si tenés ganas fijate y contanos .





Sairus dijo:


> Mirá yo sé lo que es googlear pero, dentro del contexto de este foro podría tener algun significado extra.
> No participo de la ley del mínimo esfuerzo buscaré y destriparé lo que sea necesario, pero dado que se poco del tema quería ver si alguien tenía hecho algo parecido o que me diga mira tenes que usar este circuito que detecta las señales del Hall y así lo alimentas; porque yo no se que modulos tengo que buscar.
> Solo soy técnico en sistemas, y se armar dispositivos electrónicos pero viendo el circuito.
> No sé proyectar y apenas aplicar la ley de Ohm y Kirchoff.
> ...


 
Aparte de infringir la ley del mínimo esfuerzo ahora además estás GRITANDO


----------



## Sairus (Mar 16, 2010)

Yo lo tomo como aclaración no soy de gritar si querés tomarlo como grito allá vos;...
y si tengo que elegir enter el grito y la sobervia me quedo con el grito y no con la sobervia.
A parte en ningún momento infringí la ley del mínimo esfuerzo estoy preguntando y averiguando.
Si no queres colaborar, no colabores, y listo nadie te llamó viniste a HACER ALARDE DE TUS CONOCIMIENTOS, opinar de mala onda y con SOBERVIA. 
TE REPITO NO NECESITO GENTE COMO VOS YA SABES LO QUE PODES HACER CON TU SABIDURIA.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 16, 2010)

Si ya se como es un reed  a lo que voy es que con dos o tres imanes se va a mantener cerrado... por lo menos a mi me funciono hace un tiempo con 2000 rpms...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Si ya se como es un reed  a lo que voy es que con dos o tres imanes se va a mantener cerrado... por lo menos a mi me funciono hace un tiempo con 2000 rpms...


 
Claro y el motor se detiene justo justo frente a un imán ?????  . . . 

En éstos casos se usa un control que mientras recibe los pulsos lo considera normal, tiene dos timers que controlan T abierto y T cerrado permanentemente reseteados por dichos pulsos , cualquiera de los dos dispara la alarma .

Saludos  .


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 16, 2010)

No se porque complicarlo, se podria hacer conectando el reed a traves de una resistencia a vcc y utilizar un capacitor para desacoplar la continua...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2010)

Si si Fernandoae también funciona así, bién que lo pensaras, pero debería ser un timer que dispare por flanco.

Pensado desde la electrónica.

El tema es que a veces armás algo para una máquina, utilizando timers comerciales que están en el armario y resulta que no andan por flanco , solamente por nivel, entonces va como te dije antes.

Saludos !


----------

